# What year is my International 574?



## Jacko kendrick (Apr 22, 2021)

Hi all,
Just wondering what year my International 574 is. Don't think the serial number plate is still attached. Does anybody know what year it is by looking at any of these numbers? Pretty sure it's a late model as it has Bosh injector pump. Have attached some photos of different numbers on the tractor.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Jacko, welcome to the forum.

Your tractor was built from 1970 to 1978. If you can find the serial number, you can narrow it down to the year of manufacture using the table below:


1970:5041971:6501972:33291973:70741974:1029611975:1078801976:1117831977:1141951978:117065

https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/3/4/341-international-harvester-574.html


----------



## Jacko kendrick (Apr 22, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Hello Jacko, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Your tractor was built from 1970 to 1978. If you can find the serial number, you can narrow it down to the year of manufacture using the table below:
> 
> ...


Hi there, thank you for the reply.
I'm pretty sure I know where the serial number plate is located and there seems to be nothing there. I was wondering if it was stamped somewhere else.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Read ths thread over at Yesterdays Tractors. There are a few ideas of where the serial number should be?!?





574 IH SERIAL # LOCATION AND CORRE... - Yesterday's Tractors


I JUST BOUGHT A 574 IH DIESEL. THE REAR TIRES SEEM TO BE TOO TALL=3 PT HITCH EQUIPMENT HITS THE REAR OF THE REAR TIRES.THEY ARE 18.4-30s.THE FRONTS AR



www.yesterdaystractors.com


----------



## Jacko kendrick (Apr 22, 2021)

pogobill said:


> Read ths thread over at Yesterdays Tractors. There are a few ideas of where the serial number should be?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi there, thank you very much, found the serial number on left side transmission, it was pained over and hard to see. Thanks!!


----------



## Jacko kendrick (Apr 22, 2021)

Jacko kendrick said:


> Hi all,
> Just wondering what year my International 574 is. Don't think the serial number plate is still attached. Does anybody know what year it is by looking at any of these numbers? Pretty sure it's a late model as it has Bosh injector pump. Have attached some photos of different numbers on the tractor.


Hi there, found the serial number and unsure how to read could anyone please tell me what this serial number means and the year it is. Thanks heaps!

Serial number:
2310011B005164-X


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Your serial number is 5164, built in year 1972. You can interpolate the number and narrow it down to which part of the year 1972. Attached link provides an explanation for all the numbers:

International Harvester Serial Number Plates | Octane Press


----------

